# Would any of the site sponsers..



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Be interested in putting together a group buy for whelen mini light bar, particularly mini justice? Say if 10 people purchase one we could get maybe 20% off? 
Just an idea i had let us know what u think.
ray


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I want that lightbar too, If the price was right I would be in...just dont have that five hundo right now


----------



## 6.5 Chevy (Nov 3, 2010)

I want a mini justice too for the right price


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes but please email me as I am not allowed to advertise below a certain price. We have the promo bars, magnet mount, with 4 corner modules and 4 additional, 2 forward and 2 rear facing that I can definitely work you up a price on. [email protected]


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I may be game as well for an amber mini justice.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

a link to a pic of it?


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-mini-justice-super-led-lightbar.html


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Any more interest?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be in for one if they did the discount.

[email protected]


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Depending on discount I'm diggity down
[email protected]


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Count me in as well


----------



## southshoreplow (Nov 16, 2009)

Cooter24;1329652 said:


> Any more interest?


I may have an interest . I also know others that are looking


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

might be interested,


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am defintely interested as well. I am also interested in getting several E4 Super LEDs or the Whelen ION in white/amber.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Im in on the discount


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

If it were hard wire version I'd like one
[email protected]


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

H&HPropertyMait;1331336 said:


> If it were hard wire version I'd like one
> [email protected]


True, didn't think about that little detail


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Are we suppose to email orrrrrrrrr will we get a verdict? 
[email protected]


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

id be interested for sure in at least one maybe two. [email protected]


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok here is the deal. I sent an email to them and they came back with if we have at least 10 people order they can do it for $450 ea. If we get 15 or more they can do it slightly less. Anyone that wants to go ahead with this please let me know so I can finalize it. Thanks.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

AG09;1331924 said:


> Ok here is the deal. I sent an email to them and they came back with if we have at least 10 people order they can do it for $450 ea. If we get 15 or more they can do it slightly less. Anyone that wants to go ahead with this please let me know so I can finalize it. Thanks.


That price includes shipping.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Is anyone interested anymore?


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Im ready to order..


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes i deff want one at that price. Is there some one there at strobes and more we can contact to get on the list please let me know i think that would work best for every one so we all know that the money and product will be going to the right place. I have been wanting one for some time and this sounds great best deal you will ever find on a new one.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

rebert;1337863 said:


> Im ready to order..





BORIS;1338130 said:


> Yes i deff want one at that price. Is there some one there at strobes and more we can contact to get on the list please let me know i think that would work best for every one so we all know that the money and product will be going to the right place. I have been wanting one for some time and this sounds great best deal you will ever find on a new one.


Im in as well. So that makes 3 of us. We still need 7 more to get that pricing.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

AG09;1338160 said:


> Im in as well. So that makes 3 of us. We still need 7 more to get that pricing.


I'll take one if I get it by Nov. 30.......


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Can we get 6 more people?


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

Lets keep the ball rolling here. You will never find this price again and also you can feel good about making buy from an AMERICAN company not overseas.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Possibly in for the right price


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

AG09;1331924 said:


> Ok here is the deal. I sent an email to them and they came back with if we have at least 10 people order they can do it for $450 ea. If we get 15 or more they can do it slightly less. Anyone that wants to go ahead with this please let me know so I can finalize it. Thanks.


lol thats strobesnmore i get that discount automatically when i buy from truckntow.com they built my full size justice with set of led takedowns and alleys .... original price $999.000 walked out with it for $848 w/tax $150 of original price .... and they threw in and extra pair front takedowns at no charge ... not bad ehhh .....


----------



## changexlt (Feb 7, 2010)

So when is the cuttoff date for this deal?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

changexlt;1340870 said:


> So when is the cuttoff date for this deal?


I was just getting ready to ask the same thing, I need to do more leaves, had to pay the plow off today -__-


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

changexlt;1340870 said:


> So when is the cuttoff date for this deal?





M & MD Lawn;1341244 said:


> I was just getting ready to ask the same thing, I need to do more leaves, had to pay the plow off today -__-


There really isn't a cut off date we just cannot get that pricing until we have 10 people commit to the purchase.


----------

